# 2ww and flying



## GinaAnn (May 21, 2003)

Hi Peter, Just a quick question I am hoping you may be able to answer. Once I am in the 2ww would there be any problems in me flying. I am due to go to america in my 2ww period. 

Regards 

Gina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GinaAnn said:


> Hi Peter, Just a quick question I am hoping you may be able to answer. Once I am in the 2ww would there be any problems in me flying. I am due to go to america in my 2ww period.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gina


No problem! Have fun!!

Peter


----------

